# Master Olympic is done



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Well I have finished the Master Olympic and kind of accomplished what I set out to do in that I did not use any carbon on it and that I now have an every day rideable steel framed Colnago.
Some of you may think that what I have done is great and some of you will say that I should not have used some of the parts that I did. I realised along the way that I would never please everyone and so I decided to just do what I wanted while still building in the spirit of the frame.

Build is:


58cm Master Olympic frame
Pro Bike Kit Prorace stem
Pro Bike Kit Prorace bar
Pro Bike Kit Prorace seatpost
Selle San Marco Island saddle
SRAM Rival groupset
Fizik bar tape
Crank Brothers Quattro pedals
American Classic CR420 wheels
Vittoria Rubino Pro tyres
Tubes of some sort!?!?!?
Shimano STX headset (until I come across something better/nicer
Pazzaz quill adapter
Elite Ciussi bottle cages

Total weight 20lb


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice. I like the shiny metal crank. For a minute there, I thought you got out the polisher on it.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

fabsroman said:


> Very nice. I like the shiny metal crank. For a minute there, I thought you got out the polisher on it.


Nope.
That is how the Rival cranks are.
I think the Rival gear works in quite well.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Trust me, since I saw your post of this frame, I have been looking for one on ebay pretty often. Just haven't found anything I like or that fits me.

I agree completely that the SRAM Rival looks really nice on that frame. You have plenty of bling on it.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

fabsroman said:


> Trust me, since I saw your post of this frame, I have been looking for one on ebay pretty often. Just haven't found anything I like or that fits me.
> 
> I agree completely that the SRAM Rival looks really nice on that frame. You have plenty of bling on it.



Why else would you have a bike???
You aint seen nothing.
I have 2 MTB's that are blinged out too.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Looks great, carbon fibre is so yesterday anyway!! Are the quattro pedals donated from one of your mountain bikes?

have you been working on that flexibility problem of yours? will look so different with the stem the other way.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

ETWN Stu said:


> Looks great, carbon fibre is so yesterday anyway!! Are the quattro pedals donated from one of your mountain bikes?
> 
> have you been working on that flexibility problem of yours? will look so different with the stem the other way.


Stu
Quattro's are Crank Brothers' road pedals.
At the moment I am working on just being able to stand up and walk.
I managed to clunk my back on the weekend while riding my fixed gear.
I will ride the bike as it is for the moment and will try flipping the stem after that.
Here is a better pic:


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Just had to put my sunnies on for that. Man she sure is nice! Can you clip in either side of the pedal? if so that would be a great and with a larger platform it will make sprints and climbs really enjoyable. I never knew they did a road version; guess I just have Speedplay on the brain...sorry.
I hope the back gets better soon and remember to take it easy..


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

ETWN Stu said:


> Just had to put my sunnies on for that. Man she sure is nice! Can you clip in either side of the pedal? if so that would be a great and with a larger platform it will make sprints and climbs really enjoyable. I never knew they did a road version; guess I just have Speedplay on the brain...sorry.
> I hope the back gets better soon and remember to take it easy..


Yep, 4 way engagement like all CB pedals.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

*feel like a 4 way?*



FTR said:


> Yep, 4 way engagement like all CB pedals.


no looking down or flipping your pedal...sounds like fast action to me.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

ETWN Stu said:


> no looking down or flipping your pedal...sounds like fast action to me.


Exactly.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

http://www.autosol.com/

you will need this


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> Trust me, since I saw your post of this frame, I have been looking for one on ebay pretty often. Just haven't found anything I like or that fits me.
> 
> I agree completely that the SRAM Rival looks really nice on that frame. You have plenty of bling on it.


fabsroman, keep your eye on eBay.com.au as we seem to have a few pop up over the past few months..and not going for as much as they are in the states at the moment.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

OK, I lied.
She was not done.
Flipped the stem and took her for a ride.
Felt much more stable in that position and my neck, shoulders and back have not complained yet.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Take it easy and don’t rush into any great challenges to soon Steve. Head out for a couple of short ones first and see how you go after 2 or so weeks. Than on bigger rides get in and out of the saddle a few times. This will keep your shoulders and back warm. try this before getting into the drops and applying force to the pedals. Than when you get home do some stretchers or any exercises that your doctor or physiotherapist may have prescribed.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

ETWN Stu said:


> Take it easy and don’t rush into any great challenges to soon Steve. Head out for a couple of short ones first and see how you go after 2 or so weeks. Than on bigger rides get in and out of the saddle a few times. This will keep your shoulders and back warm. try this before getting into the drops and applying force to the pedals. Than when you get home do some stretchers or any exercises that your doctor or physiotherapist may have prescribed.


Definitely will be doing all of that.
Back seems to have sorted itself out for the time being.
Unfortunately the seatpost sliding down has left me with some pain in my hip flexors, so that is the next thing to sort out.
On top of this I have realised that I have positioned myself well in front of my BB spindle so this needs to be sorted out as well.
I have a busy week this week and a 24hr MTB race on the weekend, but next week I intend to get into my LBS and have them assist me with any minor adjustments that are needed. I say minor as I know that the changes on my previous bike were not great and there is not a huge difference in geometry between it and the Master Olympic.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Very hot looking bike! Nice job. I like the Black/White/Chrome color scheme with the brighter colors for accents. On such a classy looking bike, the huge AM Classic stickers are a bit much...but that could be fixed in about 2 minutes.....minor nit-pick.

brewster


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

brewster said:


> Very hot looking bike! Nice job. I like the Black/White/Chrome color scheme with the brighter colors for accents. On such a classy looking bike, the huge AM Classic stickers are a bit much...but that could be fixed in about 2 minutes.....minor nit-pick.
> 
> brewster


I know what you are saying, but then again you cannot see them if you keep the wheels turning fast enough.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

FTR said:


> I know what you are saying, but then again you cannot see them if you keep the wheels turning fast enough.


keep a hand full of pepper in tour pocket and throw it in the eyes of any perpetrator who opinion that differes to yours


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Lied again:


----------

